# Army, Navy, ????, Marines!



## MrColumbia (May 21, 2017)

As I was finishing up the two Army bikes I got the other two military bikes out for a few pictures. I was thinking of doing markings on the F-92H for Army Air Force. Any suggestions?

Army 
Serial number; MG119128
BB Code K2 = February 1943




 

Army Air Force?
Model F-92H
Serial number; G118300
BB Code K2= February 1943



 

Navy Compax from the Air Base at Lakehurst New Jersey
Model F-92L
Serial number J33428
BB Code; 2N = February 1945



 

Marine Columbia

Serial number; MC14643A
BB Code; L1 = January 1944



 

All 4


----------



## johan willaert (May 22, 2017)

Great picture! Nice group...

You've made a huge progress finding Military bikes...


----------



## catfish (May 22, 2017)

USCG


----------



## MrColumbia (May 22, 2017)

catfish said:


> USCG





Did they have bicycles?


----------



## catfish (May 22, 2017)

MrColumbia said:


> Did they have bicycles?




I have to belive they did. I don't have anything to back up my belief, but they are part of the US military.


----------



## catfish (May 22, 2017)




----------



## MrColumbia (May 22, 2017)

I guess I have to get another Military bike then. How about Merchant Marine Catfish?


----------



## catfish (May 22, 2017)

MrColumbia said:


> I guess I have to get another Military bike then. How about Merchant Marine Catfish?




YES !


----------



## catfish (May 22, 2017)

MrColumbia said:


> I guess I have to get another Military bike then. How about Merchant Marine Catfish?




Great day for it too!!!!


----------

